# Standar motor into auto car?



## Hildy (Dec 4, 2007)

Alright guys this is my first post here and first id like to say hi, and thanks in advance for any help. ive got a 1991 axxess that has the 2.4, it has a blown motor, what id like to know is if i can toss in a standard motor also from a 91 axxess with no fitment issues, im a licenced tech, but im more concerned about balancing/flexplate issues, the rest i can handle no problem, 

ps i know its an axxess lol but i think the stanza is prolly the closest to the axxess as far as motors go

thanks again


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

I don't see why not, you have the old motor for any bits that may have to be transfered to make the original tranny work.


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

To put a Engine out of a manual trans car into an automatic car you will have to remove the clutch pilot bearing in the end of the crankshaft. Everything else should be the same.


----------

